# Childish americans are funny



## canadarocks

You americans crack me up.  Nothing logical just attack attack attack.  Some of the posts are so dumb they are funny.  I especially like when punks say "we will not help france again".  Who are we?  It is surely none of the posters on this board.

Denial must be an american trait.  The US and the UK were fuking around in the ME for almost all of the 20th century.  Remember helping put a dictator in Iran, helping Saddam or helping Bin Laden?  1 poster used a graph of so called weapon sales to Iraq.  Does that graph include when the US sent the Iraqi government samples of small pox and chemical weapons.  Does it include the helicopters the US sold to Saddam after being warned by the world he was using them to spray chemical weapons?

I found it quite ironic that in 1980 the US and the west boycotted the USSR because of their war in Afghanistan.  Then in 2002 when the US had its war in afghanistan the olympics were in Salt Lake city.

Some the posters are hilarious.  Keep it up.


----------



## canadarocks

Make your own damn door.  And our PM told your president to fuk off.  And what did your president do?  He fuked off.


----------



## vyxen

> _Originally posted by evilarnold _
> *You want to know "who are we"  we are the United you little bitch!  Something your stinking Canadian bacon ass would'nt know about!  There are always the "well the U.S. did this and the U.S. did that but when push comes to shove were is Canada?? Who the hell needs you anyway!  You people always have a good game of talk, but that is because that is all you have!!! *




Well, where was the U.S. when Canadians were fighting and dying in WW2? The US only entered because of Pearl Harbour and because Germany declared war on you.  And you now expect Canadians to fight your little wars? 

Besides, if you don't need us as you claim, why does it matter if Canada or France or any other country helps in any U.S. led war? Isn't the U.S. supposed to be so big, bad and mighty? Can your country not handle its own wars?


----------



## canadarocks

You cannot build a door yet you expect me to believe you can build a barrel out of a door.

We snubbed you because we thought your president was lying about the immediate threat to the US, Iraqi links to al queada, and nuclear weapon programs.  

If the US is so great and powerful why is it begging other countries for help in "their" war.


----------



## Creek

It's amazing how 14% of all retards speak for their country..and the rest of the world...America stands strong!!


----------



## janeeng

hahahahahah, that was good Evil and creek!!!


----------



## Colonel Kurtz

Hey CanadaRocks, let me tell you something, man-

These guys are mental midgets. They say the same shit each & every post. If they aren't shouting profanity at someone, they're misspelling words, & screwing up the most basic grammatical structures. LOL That's all they know how to do. Nevermind that they are ignorant, but they don't even know the history of their own country.  Not even realizing that just as many Canadian troops died on the beaches of Normandy as Americans, for example.

Look my friend, these guys are lonely, angry & pretty damn dumb. It would be a different story if they knew how to argue. They can't even do that. It's like getting blood from a turnip, and/or a turkey shoot.  I can't decide which. LOL

<--------This is what they do when they run out of things to insult you with. That, or post your name in public.  LOL

I have to say though, whoever created these forums did a very good job.  Maybe there will a  higher caliber of people eventually.


----------



## Creek

Mr. Klutz..you happen to be the most upset individual here.If you can't handle the heat...take the lid off the pot,of the crap you're trying to shove down our throats...If it was up to you...you woulda had America stay outa WWII...Canada is where all the draft dodgers went..and now they obviously have computers...Support America..or face the price!


----------



## jimnyc

Hey Colonel Kurtz, I detect the kind of glaring logical inconsistencies in your 'reasoning' that only botched frontal lobotomy patients with crisscrossed shoelace scars on their sloped foreheads are capable of making. If I want the advice of a retard, I'll slap you on the back of the head and wake up that little peg legged hamster that operates the drool-powered waterwheel of thought in there. Until then, sit in the corner and wait until I either speak to you or spit at you.


----------



## Colonel Kurtz

Creek, you're a drug addict. How can I take you seriously?! LOL  

C'mon, let's spar! this would be so much fun if you guys could create an argument. Anything!
Name a topic , & let's gooooooooooooo! 

You idiots know anything about WW2 history?


----------



## Creek

Yep..Just got done reading Stalingrad..but it's from a German point of view...


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by Colonel Kurtz _
> *Creek, you're a drug addict. How can I take you seriously?! LOL
> 
> C'mon, let's spar! this would be so much fun if you guys could create an argument. Anything!
> Name a topic , & let's gooooooooooooo!
> 
> You idiots know anything about WW2 history? *



I refuse to enter into a battle of wits with you - its against my moral code to attack an unarmed person.


----------



## Colonel Kurtz

Okay, good for you creek. And I apologize for calling you an addict. I sincerely hope you overcome your addiction. 

Alright- Let's see...

Without refering to your book, what was the code name of  the disasterous & cruel invasion of the former Soviet Union, & who was the general in charge of the operation? 

The next quiz will be about  agriculture during the dark ages, so be ready!


----------



## Dom

hahaha, this Kurtz guy, that's some funny shit, your a flame man. I hate guys that take it up the ass, you piece of shit good for nothing fudge packing dickhead!!!! hahahahaa!


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by Dom _
> *hahaha, this Kurtz guy, that's some funny shit, your a flame man. I hate guys that take it up the ass, you piece of shit good for nothing fudge packing dickhead!!!! hahahahaa! *



Damn, nobody better ever call me crass again! LOL


----------



## janeeng

little potty mouth Dom!!! hahahahahahaha!!! pretty good though!


----------



## janeeng

Putz, I realize that FAGS like you have to adopt because it's obvious you can't give birth! but you have some damn nerves talking about someone's child! do you have any??? that's right, I answered that before! I haven't seen too many FACTS on any of your posts which could make you right on any of your issues at all.  I think your a complete idiot!!!!!! 

I would love to me you the next time I am in CA!!! this way I could spit right in your face.  Will let you know when I decide to go out again!


----------



## Dom

You shut the fuck up you faget ass licking homo fudge packer bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! rot in hell dickhead!!! and that goes for you the on with the two guys fucking avatar


----------



## Colonel Kurtz

Okay Janeeng, sounds good. But learn to spell first, okay?


----------



## janeeng

I don't care what my spelling looks like here, I am not trying to win a spellilng contest!!! I think with 90% of your posts, the only thing you know how to talk about is someone's spelling!!!! I think you can use a Therapist yourself!!!

AND NEVER EVER TALK ABOUT MY NEPHEW (JIM'S SON) AGAIN!!!!!!!! for that matter, my Brother either! 

Go to Venice Beach and smoke some crack with some of the other loser's there in CA!!!!!


----------



## Creek

Man..you just don't quit...I can't stand the gay pic you associate with either..but you draw the last straw..going below the belt.You're a gay man..who works in the nursing industry(need I say more)..and you use a spell check..Whooopdi Dooooo...
Not educated going to college?..That's silly to say..You & I both know that..and that queer pic,and your insults are very uneductated in making a point...I guess when you get questioned with the so called foolishness you point out..it breaks you....The world goes round...and you sir..have not figured that out yet.
Making your views associated with queers..is an ACLU approach,and your below the belt punches..are yours...You're losing respect here..and enjoying playing in the sandbox....


----------



## Dom

And go massage another dick!!!!! you stupid ass therapist 
PIECE OF SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dom

YOU GO GUYS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vyxen

> _Originally posted by Dom _
> *YOU GO GUYS!!!!!!!!!! *



Lay off the crack pipe. It damages your central nervous system.


----------



## janeeng

I guess you should know ha miss educated BITCH!


----------



## vyxen

> _Originally posted by janeeng _
> *I guess you should know ha miss educated BITCH! *



I should know, I have an honours degree in chemistry.


----------



## janeeng

Glad it's not in spelling!!!! maybe Putz can point that out to you, he is the one who is so concerned with the spelling!!!!!!


----------



## Dom

I guess she does !!!! whore that she is!!!! an educated whore thats all! f-ing little bitch!!!

**** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by Colonel Kurtz _
> *jimny, your rapier wit is killin me..! I'm d-d-dyin here! I'm sorry you couldn't answer my simple quiz regarding military history. I know you didn't go to college, & you're not very bright obviously, but you could at least post something that isn't a rehash of all your other posts.  I kind of feel sorry for the son you claim to have. My only hope is that he doesn't grow up stupid like you.  A dull witted (Extremely dull witted.)imbecile with limited writing skills, & an I.Q of  about 70 on a good day. *



Do you want the gloves to come off?

Don't ever mention my son again, got it?


----------



## vyxen

What exactly have I misspelled? I usually don't point out someone's grammatical errors, especially in your case, because it would be redundant.


----------



## vyxen

> _Originally posted by Dom _
> *I guess she does !!!! whore that she is!!!! an educated whore thats all! f-ing little bitch!!!
> 
> **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****!!!!!!!!!!! *



Haha! Well, you know what would really be funny? If you were to call me a **** drip!


----------



## Colonel Kurtz

Sorry. Not gay, & never was. I'm not a nurse either.  Funny how someone can come to conclusions so fast. You know damn well that "jimnyc "put up the gay porn photo.  Look dude, you're the one who's been in prison. & I'm guessing you were indeed gang raped, & might even be HIV postive from the experience.  Blab all you want. You're the fuck-up.


----------



## Colonel Kurtz

Hello Vyxen!


----------



## vyxen

> _Originally posted by Colonel Kurtz _
> *Hello Vyxen! *



Hey there! How's it going?


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by Colonel Kurtz _
> *Hello Vyxen! *



I'm giving you about 5 more minutes to edit your post and remove any references to my son...


----------



## janeeng

What has you come to that conclusion that he has been in prison stupid??? I think you are GAY anyway!


----------



## Creek

Thanks Dom..and nice to meet you..

He's a physical therapist...I can feel it..Most likely a queer also..I'd bet on it...A fudge packer..in my terms...LOL!!


----------



## vyxen

> _Originally posted by janeeng _
> *What has you come to that conclusion that he has been in prison stupid??? I think you are GAY anyway! *



Even if he was, big fucking deal. Why preoccupy yourself with where someone places their dick? Two men going at it is actually something I find very sexy. And yes, I'm a fag hag...and damn proud of it too.


----------



## Dom

Oh Miss Educated, let me make your night (so you dont brag anymore)

Miss. Perfect 

 I just wanted to let you know , That you are the ever so best most popular educated (****) I have ever seen post bitch....



DROP DEAD!


----------



## Creek

LMAO!!!..On my profile I had my hobbies as spores,mold..and fungus...and my biography was a recovering drug addict released from prison.........and my location on a toilet......Obviously this guy would have a terrible time on Halloween.....Very confused..and well..different...LMAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Colonel Kurtz

Vyxen, are you a man or a woman?


----------



## vyxen

> _Originally posted by Dom _
> *
> DROP DEAD! *



No.


----------



## Creek

I'm curious too..man..or woman?


----------



## vyxen

> _Originally posted by Colonel Kurtz _
> *Vyxen, are you a man or a woman? *



I'm a 28 year old female


----------



## janeeng

A FAG HAG!!!! you have some mouth too! I can see your probably the neighborhood WHORE!!!!!


----------



## Creek

What's next?..an attack from demented crickets,and rampaging misquitos?..or hermaphodites with signs..and clubs flaming our good board..?


----------



## Creek

a woman?..lesbian?


----------



## vyxen

> _Originally posted by janeeng _
> *A FAG HAG!!!! you have some mouth too! I can see your probably the neighborhood WHORE!!!!! *



You probably couldn't even whore yourself if you wanted to. Most men don't like heifers.


----------



## Colonel Kurtz

What part of Canada are you from, Vyxen?


----------



## vyxen

> _Originally posted by Creek _
> *a woman?..lesbian? *



100% heterosexual


----------



## vyxen

> _Originally posted by Colonel Kurtz _
> *What part of Canada are you from, Vyxen? *



Do you have Yahoo or something like that? I would prefer to chat there.


----------



## janeeng

hahahahaha, that's pretty funny vyxen, of course, your just oh so wrong!!! but whatever you want to think!!!!! a little girl, with a very big mouth!


----------



## Creek

Good call...you can regroup after some cyber sex...get some of that esteem our......LMAO!!.......this is great..Two flamers falling in love.....Yeeeeeehaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Dom

damn right !!!!!

HAHHAHAHAHAHAH VYXEN ****!


----------



## janeeng

hahahahahaha! Hey Jim, give mike a call in CA!!! I am sure he would love to look that fag up!!! 

The bitch and the Putz, a match made in heaven! make me want to PUKE already!!!! hope you like whores putz!


----------



## vyxen

> _Originally posted by Creek _
> *Good call...you can regroup after some cyber sex...get some of that esteem our......LMAO!!.......this is great..Two flamers falling in love.....Yeeeeeehaaaaaaa!!! *



Jimmy told me of the cyber escapades you two have had. How you begged him to shove his cock down your throat and have his cum ooze down it  Sounds kind of sexy, actually!


----------



## Colonel Kurtz

I have ICQ vyxen. Haven't used it for years. I'll give it to you. Ask Jimnyc for my e-mail. LOL


----------



## Colonel Kurtz

Oh, Janeeng, you naughty girl!


----------



## Dom

Go sit on the street corner and wait for sex WHORE!


----------



## janeeng

such a lady!!!!! I bet they would all just love such scum like you vyxen!!! the WHORE of us message board!!!!!!!


----------



## Dom

I bet! hahahha
you go janeeng!!!!


----------



## Colonel Kurtz

At least we construct two sentences together. LOL Unlike you guys.


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by Colonel Kurtz _
> *I have ICQ vyxen. Haven't used it for years. I'll give it to you. Ask Jimnyc for my e-mail. LOL *



I saw you edited your post. That was quite kind of you.

You like to pick on children, do you? DON'T EVER EVEN DREAM OF REFERENCING MINE AGAIN.

You even come remotely close, being outted on this board will be the least of your problems. 

Try me tough guy. And no, I'm not talking authorities. You'll find out just who I am REAL QUICK.

Say whatever the fuck you like about me, and say it as many times as you like. My son is off limits. Got it?


----------



## vyxen

> _Originally posted by Dom _
> *Go sit on the street corner and wait for sex WHORE! *



If I wanted lip from you, I'd take off my panties, alright? Now, speak only when spoken to, like a good little bitch.


----------



## vyxen

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *I saw you edited your post. That was quite kind of you.
> 
> You like to pick on children, do you? DON'T EVER EVEN DREAM OF REFERENCING MINE AGAIN.
> 
> You even come remotely close, being outted on this board will be the least of your problems.
> 
> Try me tough guy. And no, I'm not talking authorities. You'll find out just who I am REAL QUICK.
> 
> Say whatever the fuck you like about me, and say it as many times as you like. My son is off limits. Got it? *



All because he said he hopes your son is not like you? You realize that by reacting this way, you're letting flamers like me know what buttons to push? And yes, it does sound as if you're making threats.


----------



## Dom

Fuck you and drop dead ****! whore


----------



## Colonel Kurtz

It doesn't surprise me you'd hand out my e-mail, jimnyc. You call this a "free speech forum", but you would resort to fucking with someone's privacy in a heartbeat.  typical uneducated dink. Can't fight your own battles.


----------



## vyxen

> _Originally posted by Dom _
> *Fuck you and drop dead ****! whore *



****

Whore

Bitch

Fuck you

Anything else you'd like to add?


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by vyxen _
> *All because he said he hopes your son is not like you? You realize that by reacting this way, you're letting flamers like me know what buttons to push? And yes, it does sound as if you're making threats. *



Let's get one thing clear, that was no threat. That was a promise. I don't take kindly to my son being brought into any of these conversations, in any way whatsoever.

Push those buttons and find out just how quickly you can be located.

Do you not have any other ammunition than a 2 year old?


----------



## janeeng

I think he can fight his own battles dickless!!! but when it does come to MY NEPHEW, no matter what you meant by it, I too will join the fight.

and vyxen, go shove a big fat dildo up there and shut the F up already!! you have let us know what a WHORE you are, must we need to hear some more of your disgusting wants.


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by Colonel Kurtz _
> *It doesn't surprise me you'd hand out my e-mail, jimnyc. You call this a "free speech forum", but you would resort to fucking with someone's privacy in a heartbeat.  typical uneducated dink. Can't fight your own battles. *



And has your email been handed out? I asked you to edit your post, and I had to do so 3x before you complied.

It appears to me that you twits are allowed to have your say just like everyone else. My son is off limits.


----------



## Dom

Damn right janeeng you are 100% right!


----------



## vyxen

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *Let's get one thing clear, that was no threat. That was a promise. I don't take kindly to my son being brought into any of these conversations, in any way whatsoever.
> 
> Push those buttons and find out just how quickly you can be located.
> 
> Do you not have any other ammunition than a 2 year old? *



You do realize that law enforcement officials take threats (or "promises") seriously, don't you?

I don't care about your son, or anyone else in your family. I didn't say anything about your son.

In the end, we're all just binary code. Lighten up a bit.


----------



## vyxen

> _Originally posted by Dom _
> *Damn right janeeng you are 100% right! *



Hey janeeng, you have another fuckwit cheerleader to add to your harem!


----------



## Colonel Kurtz

It's the thought of it. Threats like that will turn people away in droves. You'll just have the three of you arguing about shit you know nothing about. LOL


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by vyxen _
> *You do realize that law enforcement officials take threats (or "promises") seriously, don't you?
> 
> I don't care about your son, or anyone else in your family. I didn't say anything about your son.
> 
> In the end, we're all just binary code. Lighten up a bit. *



Look, I really don't care about law enforcement when it comes to my son, so feel free to report me!

You said "You realize that by reacting this way, you're letting flamers like me know what buttons to push?"

I was just letting you know not to go there.

I'll lighten up just fine, let's just play with the ammo provided right in front of us.


----------



## Colonel Kurtz

I think DOM must be a little retarded.


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by Colonel Kurtz _
> *It's the thought of it. Threats like that will turn people away in droves. You'll just have the three of you arguing about shit you know nothing about. LOL *



No, they'll just see some undereducated jackoff that resorted to picking on a 2 year old to enhance his agenda in a debate.


----------



## Creek

..Obviously they are not  gay,or a lesbian on a march.HOWEVER..I think pumpkin needs a big DICK..to shut her up..and the Colonol has whisky dick...To balance you two on top eachother..would be like stacking beach balls......LOL!!!...You two must be two horny dirtballs..venting your crap here...


----------



## eric

> _Originally posted by vyxen _
> *You do realize that law enforcement officials take threats (or "promises") seriously, don't you?
> 
> I don't care about your son, or anyone else in your family. I didn't say anything about your son.
> 
> In the end, we're all just binary code. Lighten up a bit. *




Don't tell people to lighten up when it come to their family. Some people actually care about their kids.  Even making a reference is not tolerated !


----------



## Dom

Look stupid ass whore, You are the wrong one here not me ! You actually thing I am going to cheer for you with the shit that you and that other dickhead is saying?? I dont think so!
So next time first look at who is talking shit! before you say anything to janeeng! if you look most of this board is against you not her, who is right? bitch


----------



## Creek

I'm glad DOM is here........!!!


----------



## Colonel Kurtz

So where did you guys find DOM?  DOM is DUMB.


----------



## Creek

That's right Jim..a low blow...This ass has no respect for anybody..and then tries geting a piece of ass here in the mean time........I'm pissed about that too!!...


----------



## vyxen

> _Originally posted by Dom _
> *Look stupid ass whore, You are the wrong one here not me ! You actually thing I am going to cheer for you with the shit that you and that other dickhead is saying?? I dont think so!
> So next time first look at who is talking shit! before you say anything to janeeng! if you look most of this board is against you not her, who is right? bitch *



Why would I want a complete dullard with an IQ no larger than 8 squared cheering for me? I can handle my own, tyvm.

BTW, are you saying that "right" and "wrong" are determined by how many people believe a certain way? Hmmm, are you a moral relativist by any chance? Oh, and in case you haven't noticed, which I'm sure you haven't, there hasn't been much to be "right" or "wrong" about. Nothing but mud slinging.

I think it is past your bed time, anyhow. Go drink some warm milk and go to sleep.


----------



## Dom

what are you a fucking retard ? oh oh ok im aaaaaaa dumb, LOSER
 Fudge packer could you say anything better that something I see going on in kindagarten!


----------



## Creek

You're the dumbshit here...wana vote on it?..Oh that's right..you're the minority..and speak for us...You twerp!


----------



## vyxen

> _Originally posted by Creek _
> *That's right Jim..a low blow...This ass has no respect for anybody..and then tries geting a piece of ass here in the mean time........I'm pissed about that too!!... *



You lot are really fucking uptight, aren't you? He was merely asking me where I was from. Any type of conversation between a man and a woman is seen as cavorting, or even worse, flirting now?


----------



## janeeng

oh, and BTW vyxen, I don't need anyone cheering me on either! I didn't ask to be cheered!


----------



## Colonel Kurtz

I don't recall saying anything derogatory about your kid. Yet just like a bully, you threaten to report me? LOL To whom?


----------



## vyxen

> _Originally posted by Creek _
> *You're the dumbshit here...wana vote on it?..Oh that's right..you're the minority..and speak for us...You twerp! *



Who did I profess to speak for?


----------



## janeeng

Doesn't matter what you said about the kid fagboy, you don't bring kids into the thread at all!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Colonel Kurtz

That's right, Creek, Vyxen & I are gonna indulge in some really greasy sex! What do you think of that?


----------



## Dom

actually , I find it very wrong what is being said by you (whore)
and the other (dick licker) No I am not going by the amount of people saying whos wrong or right bitch! Iknow whats  right and wrong and who is, so stop thinking you know everything you worthless piece of shit!!!!!!!!


----------



## janeeng

Hey, as long as you cover up buddy! you know the saying "no glove, no love" seems to me if you don't you might lose the willy you MIGHT have!


----------



## Colonel Kurtz

Hey Janeeg, are you really a thirty-eight year old virgin?


----------



## vyxen

> _Originally posted by Dom _
> *actually , I find it very wrong what is being said by you (whore)
> and the other (dick licker) No I am not going by the amount of people saying whos wrong or right bitch! Iknow whats  right and wrong and who is, so stop thinking you know everything you worthless piece of shit!!!!!!!! *



Heh.

My daddy can beat up your daddy!


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by Colonel Kurtz _
> *I don't recall saying anything derogatory about your kid. Yet just like a bully, you threaten to report me? LOL To whom? *



Report you? Is that what you thought I was going to do? Sorry, Pal, I handle these issues myself when it comes to my son.

Derogatory or not, he should not be in ANY conversation here. End of story, end of discussion.


----------



## Creek

Dom,and everybody...I gota do some stuff...and hit the hay.I'm glad we're a team...and feel we really got a good thing going here...It's hard to believe people with hearts as cold as ice walk this earth..That's what we're her for...and we gota expect turds along the road side...once it dries up..we won't smell them anymore..Keep the black boots cleaned..and polished...we gota long road ahead of us..........
Night brothers & sisters..........

Creek..(U.S.M.B. Recruiter)


----------



## Dom

Good night creek
Thanks


----------



## janeeng

Hardly Putz!!!!!!! I see you have been looking at my profile ha? Nope married, 2 kids!!! gonna have something to say about my kids too???


----------



## Colonel Kurtz

You sure spend alot of time in here for having two kids.


----------



## janeeng

that's right putz! are you trying to say that I don't care for my kids? most kids at this time are in bed! my 2 are and have been since 8 p.m. -


----------



## vyxen

> _Originally posted by Colonel Kurtz _
> *You sure spend alot of time in here for having two kids. *



Hey Kurtz, you should download Yahoo pager and add me...LadyVixen21. There I can rub my pussy while jacking off to your gay avatar there. Oh, and I will even show you on cam if you want.


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by vyxen _
> *Hey Kurtz, you should download Yahoo pager and add me...LadyVixen21. There I can rub my pussy while jacking off to your gay avatar there. Oh, and I will even show you on cam if you want. *



What type of wide angle lensed camera do you own?


----------



## vyxen

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *What type of wide angle lensed camera do you own? *



The one I stole from your house.


----------



## Dom

now you say youre educated verywell?, maybe your very educated in being a whore! thats it and what I see!


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by vyxen _
> *The one I stole from your house. *



Your fat ass couldn't make it through neither the window nor the door.


----------



## Colonel Kurtz

Sounds good to me Vexyn. LOL


----------



## eric

Can't stop with the attacks on peoples families. You really make me sick. By the way shouldn't you be out waking the streets making some money ? Oh I'm sorry that's right, your not a whore, you have a respectable job like working in a tatoo parlor.


----------



## Colonel Kurtz

Isn't that a Klan flag, jimnyc has under his name?


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by Colonel Kurtz _
> *Sounds good to me Vexyn. LOL *



Stop whacking off while you type, you'll probably have a better chance of spelling *her* name right.


----------



## Dom

hahhahahhahaha!!


----------



## Colonel Kurtz

"tattoo".


----------



## vyxen

> _Originally posted by eric _
> *Can't stop with the attacks on peoples families. You really make me sick. By the way shouldn't you be out waking the streets making some money ? Oh I'm sorry that's right, your not a whore, you have a respectable job like working in a tatoo parlor. *



You know, I'm not the one to bring up grammatical mistakes. But shouldn't a supposed CEO of an IT company know the difference between YOUR and YOU'RE? Just curious.


----------



## Colonel Kurtz

As if you can spell anything, DOM. LOL


----------



## Colonel Kurtz

Eric claims to have an I.Q of 145. LOL 

 Ummm...yeah.


----------



## vyxen

He couldn't spell his way out of a paper bag, let alone think his way out.

I'm out of here for the night. Have fun, kurtz.


----------



## eric

Sorry about the typo, it's late and unlike you I am tired and have a business to run in the morning.  By the way Colonel brilliance have you ever taken a mensa test?  How about a real IQ test?  When your ready me and you will take one and then we will post the results here.


----------



## janeeng

Had to post on here! being this is the most popular, but obviously some scum had to email me an annonymous email! so who ever did it! F you!!!!!!!! I am outta here!!! Jim, see you tomorrow!!!! and the rest of you, and the scum bag!!!


----------



## Colonel Kurtz

Just as soon as you prove you have an I.Q of 145, I'll take the mensa test. I highly doubt a rotten speller such as yourself  has an I.Q of even 95.


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by Colonel Kurtz _
> *Just as soon as you prove you have an I.Q of 145, I'll take the mensa test. I highly doubt a rotten speller such as yourself  has an I.Q of even 95. *



How high of an IQ level do you think Albert Einsten had? Have you ever witnessed his writing skills? He chose other directions for displaying his intelligence.


----------



## eric

Most intellectual people focus on the concepts not the mechanics of writing. That is way writers have little people like you to proofread their work.

Again, any time you are ready, let me know !


----------



## Colonel Kurtz

Hey, I never said I have a high I.Q. But neither does eric. And he should stop boosting about it, because it isn't there. But yes, it doesn't make the man.


----------



## jxxxmy

Yo vyxen, I heard you are a real slut whore.  Is that true or am I just dreaming?
Dreaming? dreaming baby wet dreaming


----------



## eric

I'm not boasting about anything. Just sick and tired of you trying to belittle people. You must have used IQ 50 times in your posts. Telling people they never went to college. Like your attacks on Jimmncy.  Before tonight I never brought any of this up and never had to.  You bring out the best in people.


----------



## Creek

Thanks Eric..On behalf of all of us..Thanks man..and dam good to see you back!
I'm off to bed myself..and I tell ya..Where all glad to see a friend here....Another welcome to you friend......

Creek


----------



## eric

Thanks Creek !!

Don't want to sound stuck up, but they really pissed me off !


----------



## eric

Guess Vix had to go turn a trick !


----------



## canadarocks

You guys are funny.  A lot of damn good points from these americans.  A few cowardly americans that are hoping people die.  Keep patting yourselves on the back for being so brave and helping your fellow soldiers in Iraq.


----------



## Charles

As an American I would like to apologize to our Canadian neighbors for the insults that are being hurled at them. I'm positive that it was wise from France and Canada not to participate in the war against Iraq. We all know that Saddam Hussein is a ruthless dictator, no doubt about that. But it was  the US and Donald Rumsfeld in particular that helped him in the war against Iran. I get the feeling that Bush sr. and jr. have made up their mind long ago to attack Iraq so that the US could get a foothold in the Middle East to control the entire region. All of the claims e.g. that Iraq supported al Qaida, that they posessed WMD were false. So therefore the French, Germans and all the others were right not to break international law in order to support a preemptive war. I certainly doubt that it was cowardice of these countries that prevented them to participate. For instance some Germans are fighting in Afghanistan against the Taliban....


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by canadarocks _
> *You guys are funny.  A lot of damn good points from these americans.  A few cowardly americans that are hoping people die.  Keep patting yourselves on the back for being so brave and helping your fellow soldiers in Iraq. *



I do hope people die. I hope Saddam dies for the atrocities he commited. I hope his henchman die. I hope each and every terrorist that straps bombs to themselves die. 

And I did the best I could to assist my fellow soldiers, I gave them my full and unconditional support. I donated money where applicable. They'll be welcomed home in my neck of the woods with open arms and hopefully a hero's parade.

You wouldn't know about that stuff though, would you? The only time you'll see a parade for a canadian hero is after the Stanley Cup.


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by Charles _
> *As an American I would like to apologize to our Canadian neighbors for the insults that are being hurled at them. I'm positive that it was wise from France and Canada not to participate in the war against Iraq. We all know that Saddam Hussein is a ruthless dictator, no doubt about that. But it was  the US and Donald Rumsfeld in particular that helped him in the war against Iran. I get the feeling that Bush sr. and jr. have made up their mind long ago to attack Iraq so that the US could get a foothold in the Middle East to control the entire region. All of the claims e.g. that Iraq supported al Qaida, that they posessed WMD were false. So therefore the French, Germans and all the others were right not to break international law in order to support a preemptive war. I certainly doubt that it was cowardice of these countries that prevented them to participate. For instance some Germans are fighting in Afghanistan against the Taliban.... *



Spoken by a true idiot who resides in GERMANY as he posts!


----------



## janeeng

very good evil arnold!!


----------



## Charles

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *Spoken by a true idiot who resides in GERMANY as he posts! *



Who cares where I reside. There are a whole lot of US Army folks in Germany. Just because I have a different view of things doesn't mean I'm an idiot. I've got a MBA, a MA in political science and a PhD.


----------



## Charles

> _Originally posted by evilarnold _
> *Hey Charles, What kind of bullshit post was that?
> 
> "So therefore the French, Germans and all the others were right not to break international law in order to support a preemptive war."
> 
> Those fuckers were breaking international law when they were secretly supplying Iraq with there weapons!
> 
> "As an American I would like to apologize to our Canadian neighbors for the insults that are being hurled at them."
> 
> As an American I would like to apologize to our good American people on this board for having to listen to this lame ass post! *



By "good" Americans you probably mean Ku Kluxers, Republicans, Militias, Neo Nazis and other "patriots".


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by Charles _
> *Who cares where I reside. There are a whole lot of US Army folks in Germany. Just because I have a different view of things doesn't mean I'm an idiot. I've got a MBA, a MA in political science and a PhD. *



Ok, point taken. My apologies for being so quick to resort to namecalling.

Are you in the US Army? What division?


----------



## canadarocks

Are you COWARDS still in high school?  Is that why you are afraid to help your troops?  You obviously know nothing about the world.  Only what your moron president tells you.  

And a hero is not someone that murders 7,000 innocent Iraqis.


----------



## janeeng

I suppose Hussein and the terrorists are true HERO's ha???? 

Do you serve, or have you? I think that's why you love Canada so much! that's were most pansy asses run to, to avoid the issue.


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by canadarocks _
> *Are you COWARDS still in high school?  Is that why you are afraid to help your troops?  You obviously know nothing about the world.  Only what your moron president tells you.
> 
> And a hero is not someone that murders 7,000 innocent Iraqis. *



Show us FACTS that backup your statement that we *murdered* 7,000 innocent civilians, or lose your credibility. Your overheard propoganda isn't proof!


----------



## canadarocks

You probably will not believe it and claim the first 2 websites I found are liars but here is the first 2 links that came back from a google search with
"civilians killed in Iraq war"

http://www.iraqbodycount.net/
http://www.guardian.co.uk/Iraq/Story/0,2763,976392,00.html


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by canadarocks _
> *You probably will not believe it and claim the first 2 websites I found are liars but here is the first 2 links that came back from a google search with
> "civilians killed in Iraq war"
> 
> http://www.iraqbodycount.net/
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/Iraq/Story/0,2763,976392,00.html *



Why in the world would you search for "civilians killed" when in your post you said it was "civilians murdered"?

You sure are a sly dog! You try to twist the words and facts, but while trying to back them up you put them back in order. How clever!

I was going to ask you if you saw the difference between civilians killed during wartime and civilians murdered, but your last post answered that for me. Thanks!


----------



## canadarocks

You american sheep are hopeless.  When the US bombs the sht out of a 3rd world country and 7,000 civilians are killed it means they were murdered.  

Do you think the civilians "killed" on 9/11 were collateral damage?  The terrorists targeted your financial center and your military center.  Does that mean they were not murdered but just killed or just collateral damage?

I wonder what is an american definition of murder?  Unlawful murder?  And I guess you made the rules so  that makes it lawful.  It was an unlawful war and threfore unlawful murder.

It is always funny to watch americans try and bend rules, definitions or laws to suit their own purposes.


----------



## jimnyc

> You american sheep are hopeless. When the US bombs the sht out of a 3rd world country and 7,000 civilians are killed it means they were murdered.



No, it was WAR and they had plenty of advance notice. People die in war. They chose to stay with their beloved Saddam, they lost.



> Do you think the civilians "killed" on 9/11 were collateral damage? The terrorists targeted your financial center and your military center. Does that mean they were not murdered but just killed or just collateral damage?



There's the difference, it was terrorists that performed the acts of 9/11, we were not involved in any war. Can you not see the difference between the act of terrorism and damage as a result from war?



> I wonder what is an american definition of murder? Unlawful murder? And I guess you made the rules so that makes it lawful. It was an unlawful war and threfore unlawful murder.



The terrorists chose the WTC and Pentagon as their targets knowing well that civilians would be at these locations, that is murder. The USA went after military installations, terrorists & rebels. Civilians in the vicinity were killed. That is collateral damage, not murder.



> It is always funny to watch americans try and bend rules, definitions or laws to suit their own purposes.



And it's always funny to watch a foreigner compare a countries military unit to terrorists. No spin of words or propoganda will change this. How many countries are demanding Bush be brought up on charges of crimes against humanity? Why isn't the UN seeking these charges? Where are all of these articles about "murder"? (and please, no links from chickenhead productions).


----------



## canadarocks

They destroyed your financial center and badly hurt your economy.  The people inside were just collateral damage.  They could have easily attacked stadiums or other areas with alot of people. 
The US bombed al queda in the past and tried to assasinate bin laden.  AL queda declared a holy war against the US and the US knew it.  But you will probably say they are not "allowed" to declare war.  

The Iraqi civilians stayed in Iraq because they did not have anywhere else to go.  They hid in their houses as the US cluster bombed Baghdad.  There are parts of cluster bombs stilll exploding in Iraq and tearing limbs off of children.  1 kid lost 13 members of his family, his legs and his arms.  But you can just say sorry it was "collateral damage".

You think you are safer now because you murdered all of these people?  AL Queda was not in Iraq before the war but they are now.

And when Bin Laden was blowing up the russians in Afghanistan he was the USs friend and a freedom fighter.  But now he is attacking the US, because the US will not get their military out of the middle east, he is a terrorist.

The US calls it a "war on terrorism" so it is a war and any american civilians that get killed by them are just "coolateral damage".

And I do not call all militaries terrorists.  If you are defending your country or attacking a country that attacked you it is different then starting a war yourself.


----------



## NightTrain

Just curious.... 

How long have you been a muslim?


----------

